# Rudesheim and Rhine



## Bob_ed (Jun 23, 2009)

We are heading off to Rudesheim and other parts of the Rhine and Moselle at the end of July. As it is so near to school holidays I thought it best to book so I'm trying for Campingplatz am Rhein - Rüdesheim as the first stop.

If anyone has been to this area before, I would appreciate hearing about any advice regarding good and bad things to see and do.

I also have a question about the Bingen to Rüdesheim ferry. Google gives me the quickest route down road 61 and across the ferry. Is this OK with a MH? It's only 6.2 metres long, but I don't want to be turned back at that point as the bridges are quite a way away.

Many thanks in advance..


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Rudesheim am Rhein is beautiful town and well worth visiting. You will have no problems crossing over the Rhine via the Bingen ferry as they are deceptively long and have three lanes of vehicles.

For us getting cash from an ATM prooved difficult as we could not find an ATM anywhere. It was then pointed to us that the ATM's were inside the Banks and had to use your ATM card to open the door of the bank. Large pink building with round tower as you walk along the banks of the Rhine into town.

Camping Am Rudesheim is a good campsite and we have been twice. However I must point out that 

1.. The owner really does like to cram the campers togethers to the point that it feels uncomfortable. (see photo) our neighbour in the VW ran his engine for an hour to charge is battery before he would pay for an electric hook up, resulting in us having to keep the side door closed due to fumes from his exhaust pointing our direction.

2.. We have to wait for over an hour for someone to come out and hook up our electric.

3.. Next to the campsite but having no connection with the campsite, is a hardcore football where they regularly hold concerts at weekend during high season. On of second visit to the campsite, various bands were tuning up instruments, doing sound checks from 12:00 midday until it start with a vengeance at around 8pm and went on until 12:00 midnight. Now I'm no fuddy duddy, I like most music including heavy rock, but twelve hours none stop was enough to cut our stay short and move further up the Rhine.

Being fair, I would use the site again midweek, but I would NEVER ever stay Friday - Sunday.

We did not pre book, but it may be wise as it's a very popular site that does get very crowded (overcrowded in my opinion) but what the heck we can rough it for a night.


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

We have stayed at the campsite several times and have had no problems whatsoever. We love it there.
The great thing is that you can walk into town.
A lovely thing to do is to take the chairlift, which is situated in the middle of town, up the hill then have a great stroll of about 5Km, take the chairlift down on the otherside and return on the boat to Ruedesheim. You can buy a combination ticket.
Our motorhome is 7.5mtrs and have no problem on the ferry at all.
Nice place to visit is Bacharach .
The only complaint that you'll hear will be about the railway line as it takes heavy goods trains along the Rhine.

Maddie


----------



## Bob_ed (Jun 23, 2009)

Thank you Zozzer and Maddie - very useful information and good to hear the ferry is OK.

I must admit we don't like being/feeling cramped when we are on site. I intend to book through the CC so hope (always optimistic!) that they may have better arrangements, even dedicated area, for club members. That's probably pie in the sky though!

Thanks again,


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

have a read:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-80006.html&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=rudesheim&start=0

tony


----------



## Bob_ed (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for that Tony - I missed that lot!

You say you were there in August - was the Stellplatz full? It looks much more to our taste than being crammed together in the campsite opposite (Camping Am Rudesheim) but I'm a bit wary about taking a chance as we will be there about the middle of July.

What do you think of our chances at that time? I would much prefer to wander and stop when we feel like it, but it's our first time abroad since we changed from tugging so I've had no experience of this stellplatz stuff.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

If it's full, catch the ferry and try the two campsites on the other side of the river.

tony


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Bob_ed said:


> Thanks for that Tony - I missed that lot!
> 
> You say you were there in August - was the Stellplatz full? It looks much more to our taste than being crammed together in the campsite opposite (Camping Am Rudesheim) but I'm a bit wary about taking a chance as we will be there about the middle of July.
> 
> What do you think of our chances at that time? I would much prefer to wander and stop when we feel like it, but it's our first time abroad since we changed from tugging so I've had no experience of this stellplatz stuff.


A lot depends on the time you'll be arriving at the site in Rudesheim, the later you arrive the less chance you'll have of getting on a site. This is true of all sites, and as a rule of thumb we try to arrive by 4pm. But don't let it worry you, there are many campsites and stellplatz along the Rhine. Like you, we too were a little nervous on our first trip and so we pre booked a stay on a site in Cologne. Since that day we havn't pre-booked any sites and have stayed on a mixture of campingplatz and stellplatz. Stellplatz bing the prferred option purely on cost.

Hope you have a smashing time on your first trip.

PS, it becomes very addictive as all the travel junkies will testify.


----------



## Bob_ed (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks again Zozzer - just the sort of advice I was looking for!


----------



## philsil (Jul 24, 2007)

To each his own but I thought Rudesheim too commercialised. The main campsite by the pool and football pitch was busy, expensive but clean. Liked Koblenz and Mainz though.


----------

